
The Origin of the Word ‘Quarantine’ - Cactus2018
https://www.sciencefriday.com/articles/the-origin-of-the-word-quarantine/
======
Cactus2018
Quarantino (Italian) The 40-day period of isolation for ships arriving from
Black Death\plague-affected areas.

